# Comparative Religions lecture series by J. Vos



## polemic_turtle (Dec 24, 2006)

link

I believed this might be a blessing to someone, so I thought I'd share it. Vos is a good lecturer.

Cheers,


----------



## ChristianTrader (Dec 24, 2006)

polemic_turtle said:


> link
> 
> I believed this might be a blessing to someone, so I thought I'd share it. Vos is a good lecturer.
> 
> Cheers,



He actually has a lot of stuff on sermonaudio. This series is only my queue of lectures along with his many lectures on the OT.

CT


----------



## crhoades (Dec 25, 2006)

If memory serves me correctly the first lecture or two is actually Van Til.


----------

